# How do you heat a stacked ferret nation?



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

Ok so I've gotten 3 cage ferret nation.

I have my prairie dog in the top/middle section and hedgehog will be on bottom cage. Meu prairie dog has... questões ( :roll: ), if he has bottom cage he panics like hot lava is surrounding him so he has to have the middle/top. He also has temperature problemas. If his cage is not kept at 24C he tries with his life to escape from the cage like he freezing to the death (but has cool box made from tile that he loves). I moved and old house was always warm but new house is 21. I can put CHE on top of the cage but where do I put the other CHE's for the prairie dogs middle section and hedgehogs section (bottom)? I can't use space heater they arent suppose be on all night or when not home.

Cage é this, biggest one;[attachment=0:32v2hhfv]B000F4OX0E.01._SX500_SCLZZZZZZZ_V197909533_.jpg[/attachment:32v2hhfv]


----------



## purrball2007 (Oct 6, 2011)

I would guess CHEs from the side maybe? Like, from one side near the top and the other side near the bottom? If the CHE is not warm enough for them, maybe try a higher watt? I use 150w's.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

You have a power prairie dog?????!!!!! OMG I want one!


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

Gosh my English was bad! I usually not mix languages :| . Yes I have prairie dog. They are awesome little guys, but BIG trouble makers! :lol: They burrow and dig everything, even try wall. :roll: . I will try on the side for CHE.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The best way to do it is with a space heater. If you get a good one, I prefer the oil filled ones that never get hot to the touch, they are safe to leave on 24/7. I have been using one in my hedgehog room for 5 years now and before that we used it in our incubation room for our birds, never had a problem.


----------

